# CAN I HAVE YOUR OPINION ON MY DIET & TRAINING PLEASE



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

Hello everyone,as many may know ive been wieght lifting for a couple of months,ive swapped and changed my trainining circuits advised by many on the forum.I also have started to eat correctly every day and seem to have a routine going with the diet and wieght lifting.

I would appriciate an opinion on my diet and training.

9:00,75g porridge,1 small chicken breast,250ml orange juice

12:00,4 turkey sandwiches,1 pack crisps,2 tangerines

15;00,1 chicken breast,2 tangerines

1730,2 pork chops,potatoes,veg(varies but generaly meat and veg)

TRAIN FOR 30 - 40 MINs

1900,75g pasta,130g tuna,grated cheese, 250ml milk

2200:chicken breast,50g porridge

WIEGHT TRAINING PROGRAM

WENESDAY and SATERDAY

behind neck press, flies, bent fowrard lateral raises, tri extensions, lateral raises.

TUE and FRI

squats, concentrated curls, single arm rows, barbell curls, sit ups.

I know its probably a bit wierd the way i have decided to split the routine up, but the reason i do it like this is because i hate the 3 day split, i get to tired and have a lack of motivation to perform the exercises as the 3 day sessions last to long.I also only train at home with a bench which has no rack and a barbell and dumbells.This is the reason i do the exercises above ie flies instead of bench press coz i have no rack or spotter ,and refuse to go to a gym until later down the line when im a bit bigger as im not prepared to train in front of people yet, also its more convineant at home.

I hope i get some feed back with regards to my diet and training,im very keen and have started to enjoy training,my appetite has also increased a lot.I could manage to eat a lot more but i have limited amount of money to spend as me and my missus are both only 21 and shes at university training to be a nurse which means she only gets a small amount of money and im only a landscape gardener with a 2 year old daughter.Dont get me wrong were not struggling but im not prepared to spend more than 10-15 pound on top of my shopping budget a week ,i usually spend 65-75 a week on food but lately its been nearly 100 a week.My main extras are 2 bags of chicken breasts 6 cans of tuna.Ive gone on a bit here and i apolagise , but any advice or comments , good or bad would be apriciated.One last thing im 6ft2 11 stone trying to get bigger, i was originally 10 and half stone but i put on half a stone in a couple of weeks, but know the wieght gain has stopped completely in the last 4-5 weeks but i dont know why as if anything im eating more know(strange).

CHEERS shane(divie)  :?:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

hello shane, the diet does look good,and it shows you have put alot of thought into it  which is good as this is most important.

the reason you are not gaining anymore weight?,

this has one reason, you need to consume more calories,

try upping your daily calories about 1000,this should result in a 2lb weight gain each week. spli the calories between protein carbs and fat.

when you reach a plateu again, you will need to re evaluate your diet and up the calories again. without a doubt this will work, i used to be 11 stone at 20, i am now 24 and 17 stone. i,m not super ripped but i am big.

"and refuse to go to a gym until later down the line when im a bit bigger"

do not worry about this, your there to get bigger, people will soon start given you compliments when they see you growing.

alot of guys that go the gym,no nothing about nutrition, this is where you will have the advantage,keep browsing the posts on this board,all the info you need is here


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

I agree, I believe I have an advantage over others in my gym, Not through genetics as they believe but through information and research, It looks like you have put alot of effort into your planning and diet. Great.

As Steve said, leave your ego at the door and get to a gym. Forget everyone else, everyone starts somewhere and most people will encourage you.

Go for it

J


----------



## thanutz (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi,

Here is my chance to throw in my 2 cents of info. I dont know how long u have been training, but when u first start u will notice quick improvements simple fdue to getting use to the techniques and using ure strength to ure full. But what u got to remember is that this a slow process. When u look back at old photo/think back to what u use to lift u will be so impressed by ure gains. Just train hard and dont loose heart and u will be fine...

I do like most of the peoiple on the forum suggest u join a gym. Seriosuly dont worry about what others think. In fact when training at the gym u will probably be able to ask som1 to spot u so u can go to ure max, this will help u meet new ppl and they in turn will (wihtout knowing) monitor ure progress. If ure getting stroinger and the same person is spotting u they will mention and it and it will give u that moral boost we all need some times

Good luck!

Anil


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

Shop at asda if you dont already mate, its really cheap. and there own stuff most of the time tastes as good as "named brand" foods.

Oh turkey breasts are cheaper and by what people have told me on here better for you than chicken breasts, with regards to fat content that is.

I have to budget my food too, seems to make it more fun rooting out the bargains, good luck.


----------



## thanutz (Dec 30, 2004)

makro does chicken fillets i.e. boneless skinless frozen in massive 5kg bags for well cheap! they may do turkey 2...never tried!

Anil


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

no offence but to me buying stuff like chicken really cheap in a 5kg bag may seem great and cheap but its gunna be all the reject meat off the chicken pluss not ot mention how nowadays cheap meat is usally pumped full of anti-biotics that they give them for the animals to grow


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

We would all like to buy the best foods mate but some of us cant afford it.Do you think i buy the chicken s**t coz i like the taste.Anyway i buy a couple of 1.4kg bags a week that works out at about 3-4 chicken breasts a day in inbetween meals.It is probably full of water, but its not s**t, its all chicken breasts.It costs just under 5 a bag in asda.Im probably going to buy turkey next week as it has less fat acording to the forum,also i prefer it.Your probably think to yourself well if he isnt prepared to buy the best he wont be the best,but my dad is big as f**k and in his younger days he was bare knuckle gypsie champion until he gave it up.He didnt care what he ate he just naturally had a big appetite, fry ups and fatty s**t was all he loved.He did wieght train but only for about 15 mins a night every night with very limited exercises.He did everything wrong when i think about it, but hes 44 know and has a brilliant body,hes never done a sit up in his life,he hasnt got a six pack obviously but his stomache is flat,he menioned it to me the oher day when i told him what i was doing.Im still going to train and eat well coz it is already giving me more definition, but i cant bielieve this saying of you can get as big as you want with dedication, i do think the genes has a part to play,unfortuantly i have my mothers skinny body.My goal is to go from 11 stone to 12 and a half with defined muscle in a year i think that is achievable but i have no aims after that.But i think there are limits on how dedication can turn in to obsession and spending stupidly is someting im never going to do.The s**t chicken is working for me and thats all its gonna be,i dont eat as much tuna any more coz of the health risks on mecury i have herd on tis site,so i tried chicken as a supplement and know aparently thats s**t.What do you suggest 4 stakes a day inbetween meals.Im thankful for the info people on the forum have given me good or bad but JACKAMO is just slagging me with no advice or alternative given.YOU SNOOZE YOU LOOZE he says :mrgreen: ,YOU OUGHT TO TRY WAKING UP MY BOY :!:


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

i dont think he was slagging you mate think he was just pointing out his opinion as he sees it, but more interstingly you say your dad was a bare knuckle boxing champ? i have loads of books etc im facinated by the sport, do you do it od not?


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Stick with the chicken divie, IMO real food is better than shakes anyday!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Cheers mate thats what i thought.


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

i know what you mean, there is a bloke a my old gym who is a powerlifter, he is over 40 but has a world record for squatting, well he did when i last saw him, he was huge and didnt touch protein shakes. he was old school, ate what he want when he wanted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

divie how much do you pay for a 1.4kg bag ? where from and how many breats is in there?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi pie muncher,i do box for yeovil but i dont do bare knuckle as my old man adviced me not to.Bare knuckle is very safe and fair as thier are travellers (gypsies) who see fair play, no headlocks,no holding just keep boxing until a man cant get up or gives up.The reason my old man is good is purely down to his never give up attitude,hes not a bullie but he thinks hes the best fighter alive.Most travellers know or have herd of my old man,im to skinny to bare knuckle. In legal boxing its an advantage coz im always fighting smaller people in hiegt but im far to small to challenge 15 stone or more men.The trouble is its not nice living in your farthers shadow if you no what i mean,although hes 44 nobody challenges me coz of him and i dont know who are my friends and who are just trying to lick my dads ass.ie when i was 15 and started drinking down pubs people kept going to my dad and saying they would watch out for me and stuff but im 21 in the prime of my life and i should be big enoutght to look after myself.Dont get me wrong im better than most my age but i want to get bigger for so many reasons and one of the reasons is when my dad reaches 50 i want to be like him and look after the famillie.I had trouble with my niegbour the other day and i told my old man i was going to challege this 30 year old and he said dont son leave it to me, it makes me feel he has no confidence in me.At school i made a name for myself as a bit of hard nut and even the 20-25s were scared of me outside of school but my oldman is my best mate since weve started going down pub togeter he has slowly nocked away unintentionatly at my confidence, ie he said to me once people with skinny arms cant hit hard, but im skinny .I want to get my confidence back buy getting bigger so my dad can look at me and see im know a man.We are not bullies in fact my dad hates bullies but i just want him to see the real me, he does treat me like my age and he respects me as he knows i never back down but i can tell he doesnt rate me as a man yet.I know ive gone on i love talking. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Divie Jackamo wasnt having a go mate wat he says is right. He wasnt criticizing ure diet just pointing out that cheap chicken isnt as good as the more expensive stuff. This is obvious as u get what u pay for. Im a student so I regularly buy in bulk and I know its not as good but I cant afford sainsbury's every time otherwise im on the phone to my dad and my uncle evry 5 mins asking for money.

As for ure how important ure diet is u cant reach ure full potential without the right diet its just a fact plain and simple there isnt an argument worth having here its just plain and simple. One persons genetics can lead them to having a great body on a s**t diet one of my best mates whilst not a bodybuilder has a decent body and he eats shite all day long. Genetics play a huge part u are most certainly right but the right diet allows u too maximise those genetics.

As for the chicken shakes argument they have a very similar amino profile think around 18 do both shakes when ure body needs quick absortion of protein morning post workout and obviously food the rest of the time.


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Also shakes give me the shits!! :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

benji u tryed soya protine shakes i no soya is a bit manky tasteing but its better for digestion for people who get probs off normal protine shakes


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

No I've never tried them, but to be honest I aint trying to loose bodyfat, (Not that you need shakes to do that) so just eating everything I can get my hands on is easyer and my rents pay for all the food, tastes nice aswell.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Benji said:


> No I've never tried them, but to be honest I aint trying to loose bodyfat, (Not that you need shakes to do that) .


so y say that i no someone who takes soya shakes coz there stomach cant handle regular ones


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

I think its much easier to put on weight using shakes bcoz they are so easy i regularly get to the point where ive not ate for 2.45 hours and im so full theres no way i could eat anything worth bothering so just have a shake. Plus ure stomach will get used to it try them in water as a pose to milk or milk as a pose to water (im not an expert on what upset ures stomach i didnt know that about soya ones althou its obvious if u think about it) Plus there essential in the morning and post workout.

gotta get shaking man IMO theres only so much chicken turkey tuna I can eat. Whats ure protein consumption btw.


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

No no, I think your taking my point badly, I take them in the morning and post workout, of course, very usefull at this point, but I find if I have too many in a day, I get the shits becuse of the amount of food im taking in and the lack of fibre, becuase lets be honest shakes have f**k all in! I can eat and then eat again 3 hours later easy, also real food is so much nicer than shakes, I'm not a sweet person, I prefer savory food.

What im saying is its not that the shakes upset my stomach, becuase I don't feel i'll or anything, i just guess my body needs more fibre than some people!

Tom I know what your saying about shakes there are easyer, but I gain better when eating real food.

IMO theres a place for shakes, when you can't prepare food & when you need protein to be absorbed quickly e.g. post workout and first thing in the morning. Apart from that real food is far superior!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

fair enough buddy and yeah of course food is far superior u misunderstood me im not advocating shakes as meal replacements or comparing them to food. i would never go around 6 hours (3 either side) on just a shake just if like me u can only manage 4 meals a day then shakes are great particluarly 4 me as i have a small stomach capacity so find eating side of bodybuilding very difficult.

Anyway this is dull we all know what we r doing and ive just read the name of this post and we r so far off the point its beyond a joke.


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Fair enough mate, has gone way of subject!

If your finding it hard to eat so much a day, then they can be an easy way to boost the calories, so usefull for you, its just when people talk about them as if as soon as they start taking them they'll suddenly grow to the size of arnie in 2 weeks! That annoys me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

locked, gone way off topic :twisted:


----------

